
Europe’s top court sharpens guidance for sites using leaky social plug-ins - helmsdeep
https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/29/europes-top-court-sharpens-guidance-for-sites-using-leaky-social-plug-ins/
======
ga-vu
So are they outlawed or not? The article doesn't clearly say it.

